# welche lowend grafikkarte?



## cycovery (29. September 2005)

Was denkt Ihr, welche der folgenden lowend grafikkarten für einen gamer (echtzeitstrategie) eher geeignet ist?


Bezeichnung: MSI GeForce NX6600-VTD256EH, PCI-E, 256MB DDR, Retail
Bustyp PCI Express x16
Chipset nVidia GeForce 6600
Chiptakt 300MHz
Speicher 256MB
Speicherbandbreite 256bit
Speichertakt 550MHz
Technologien DirectX 9.0, Shader Model 3.0, OpenGL
Besonderes passiv gekühlt
Anschlüsse 1x VGA D-Sub 15pin, 1x DVI, Video In/Out



Bezeichnung: Sapphire Radeon 9600 XT, 256MB DDR, TV-out, DVI
Produkte-Nr 11029-60-40
Bustyp AGP x8
Chipset Radeon 9600XT
Chiptakt 500 MHz
Speicher 256MB
Speicherbandbreite 128-bit
Speichertakt 600 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 4pp
Technologien DX9
Anschlüsse DVI, VGA, TV-out
Cooling Aktivkühlung



Bezeichnung: Asus EN6600 Silencer, 256MB, GeForce 6600, Passive Kühlung
Bustyp PCI Express x16
Chipset nVidia GeForce 6600
Chiptakt 300MHz
Speicher 256MB DDR 1.6 DDR3
Speicherbandbreite 128-bit DDR
Speichertakt 500 MHz (250 MHz DDR)
Besonderes Passive Kühlung mit massivem Kühlkörper, Top Edition, ausgestattet mit dem schnellsten -1.6DDR3 Speicher, mehr als 10% schneller als Geforce 6600GT
Technologien Microsoft DirectX 9.0 Shader Model 3.0 Support
Anschlüsse 1x DVI, 1x VGA, 1x TV-out (S-Video and Composite)
Produkte-Nr Extreme N6600 Silencer
Cooling Passivkühlung



Kenn mich in dem Bereich leider nicht so aus . . . Danke!


----------



## braungraphix (29. September 2005)

Also ich plane auch mir in nächster Zeit die Sapphire Karte zu holen, da Sie den anderen Karten wohl in nichts nachsteht bis auf PCI-Express. Ich spiele nicht sehr oft aber wenn will ich auch eine gute Leistung haben und die Sapphire hat noch einen 3D Beschleuniger welcher vieleicht (das können andere besser beurteilen) doch noch etwas bringt. Mir geht es eher darum, dass ich mit Grafikprogz gut arbeiten kann. Ich denke auch, wenn ich das so auf den ersten Blick richtig gesehen habe, dass es doch die preiswerteste Variante ist. Also nach tagelangen Auswertungsarbeiten und meiner eigenen Meinung Sapphire.


----------



## chmee (30. September 2005)

Habe in meinen 2800+Athlon Rechner die 9600XT reingebaut, läuft wunderbar.
Die Frage ist auch, in welcher Auflösung Du spielen möchtest.  Ab 1280*1024
wird die 9600XT spürbar langsamer. Und es gibt diese Karte auch mit 256Bit Ram-Anbindung.
Darauf achten ! UND : die 9600XT zieht nicht so viel Saft, hat auch keinen eigenen
Stromanschluß, wird also nur über AGP-Strom versorgt.

Ist für 90EUR auch richtig billig.

mfg chmee


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi

1. Ich empfehle dir in jedem Fall eine NVIDIA GF 6600 od 6600GT. die sind in jedem Fall schneller als die Radeon 9600XT. Wenns günstig sein soll: die normale NVIDIA GF 6600.

2. Die Radeon 9600XT war seinerzeit eine schnelle MidRange Grafikkarte, aber leider schon etwas betagt.

3. Ich habe die 9600XT noch nie mit einer 256bit Speicheranbindung gesehen. Soweit ich weis gibts das nicht. (ansonsten müsste ich schon ganz doll daneben liegen )

Ach ja... wenn du wert auf Silent Grakas legst: MSI NX6600-VTD256 EH Lite, 
GigaByte NX6600DP usw. und wenns eine ATI sein soll: empfehle ich eine mit ner X700 GPU.

Falls du Mehr Infos benötigst. Link: http://www.computerbase.de   hier findest du Tests und Benchmarks. Unbedingt reinschauen!

Gruss PPB


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2005)

@ppb:
256/128Bit-Thema - Stimmt, Fehler Meinerseits.

Und grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, eher ne GF6600 zu nehmen als ne inzwischen
recht alte 9600. Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich nen µATX-Tower habe, ergo nur 230W,
also nur ne GraKa ohne hohen Stromverbrauch nehmen konnte. Und ich bin mit dieser
Karte zum Arbeiten und ab und zu zocken (BF2) durchaus zufrieden.

Entscheidend ist nur noch das Budget, unter 90EUR braucht man aber gar nicht zu gucken.

mfg chmee


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ppb:
> 256/128Bit-Thema - Stimmt, Fehler Meinerseits.
> 
> Und grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, eher ne GF6600 zu nehmen als ne inzwischen
> ...



Hattest du denn schon mal ein Problem mit der Stromversorgung? Komisch, ich besitze den T2 BareboneTower von ASUS mit nem 200Watt Netzteil drinn und zusätzlich ne GF6800GT  die so über denn Daumen 80 -100 Watt schluckt. Ok... ne 6800Ultra wär definitif zuviel. 

Aber easy  

Gruss PPB


----------

